# NFPA  101  Occ.  Load  Calcs.



## north star (Jul 7, 2017)

*@ ~ @*

I am looking for input regarding the calculated Occupant
Loads under the NFPA 101, 2014 Edition.

I have a project where there are Occupant Loads indicated
on the plans, and I want to verify the RDP' calculations.
This is for an S-1 Storage bldg.

Where in NFPA 101, or other NFPA Standards, do I go to
look for the calculated Occ. loads, ...similar to Table 1004.1.2,
in the IBC ?......Thanks for any input !

*@ ~ @*


----------



## cda (Jul 7, 2017)

Not in the office. 

Should also be in NFPA 1

Quick search look at this


Capacity Factors

The number of means of egress from a space and the capacity of the components (Section 7.3.3) is based on capacity factors in Table 7.3.1.2, which speci es occupant load factors for di erent building occupancies. For example, an inpatient treatment area of a healthcare building is calculated at a minimum 240 gross square feet per person. A casino, on the other hand, is calculated at a minimum 11 gross square feet per person.

Section 7.4 speci es the minimum number of means of egress from a space based on the total occupant load of the space (total square feet divided by the occupant load factor from Table 7.3.1.2), and sections 7.3.3 and 7.3.4 specify the minimum egress capacity and width of exit access components as a function of the total occupant load.


----------



## RLGA (Jul 7, 2017)

Table 7.3.1.2, NFPA 101-2015.


----------



## PONCE_556 (Jul 10, 2017)

I put both the FBC (Florida building code) & NFPA charts on my drawing from now on.  I've put only the 1004 one on in the past and had to revise my drawings. 

One has a load factor of 15(FBC), the other of 30 (NFPA).


----------



## PONCE_556 (Jul 10, 2017)

oops.... Forgot to mention. This is for pool decks.


----------



## Sleepy (Jul 10, 2017)

You have to be a bit careful with NFPA 101.  It has different requirements in the different occupancy chapters.  For example, storage occupancies are covered in NFPA 101 (2015) in Chapter 42, and 42.1.7 says that the occupant load is to be determined on the basis of the maximum probable population of the space under consideration.  The appendix to that paragraph confirms that there is no required load factor.  So, for storage it is a bit of designers choice.  The number obviously needs to be reasonable and should, it seems to me, be fairly generous.  Some warehouses have lots of people in them, and some are basically unoccupied.  You may find that the common path of travel thing or the total travel distance thing is more restrictive and force you to have additional exits.


----------



## PONCE_556 (Jul 10, 2017)

I'm just going off what I've gotten back in a few plan reviews from county building dept. 

I've got Building inspector telling me one code and the Fire inspector telling me another. 

And that doesn't even get into the fact the health department tells me to calculate my bathing load according to my filtration rate. One person pre 5 gpm of filtration rate.


----------



## FM William Burns (Jul 13, 2017)

Using the Table in 101 provided above will align with IBC requirements for the use inquiry.  It also aligns for all specific occupancy chapter requirements throughout 101.


----------



## PJC89 (Jul 27, 2017)

Chapter 7 - specifically Section 7.6 outlines the occupant load factors in NFPA 101.

Be sure that if the IBC and NFPA 101 is applicable to your project you must use the most restrictive occupant load factor.  Fore example: the IBC uses 200 gross sq. ft./person for kitchens where as NFPA 101 uses 100 gross sq. ft./person.  Just something to keep in mind.


----------

